# Ray Johnson



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Who is this guy why does he have all the state records it seems he has atleast 4 state record. Fish Anyone know him or anything.

Thanks


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

Ray Johnson was/?is a very colorful and sometimes controversial character. He had an obsession for catch big fish and literally spent a lifetime fishing Flamminig Gorge probably at the expense of a normal life. He developed techniques for catching big fish at the Gorge, perfecting the art of trolling Rapalas and even developed and marketed his own lure similar to a Rapala. He published quite a few articles about catching big fish at Flamming Gorge both locally and nationally. And as has been mentioned he still holds a lot of state records. He eventually became a professional guide out of, I believe, Manila so he could earn a living and persue his passion at the same time. He remained as colorful as ever and ruffled some feathers from time to time. I have not heard any thing about Ray in recent years and don't know wheather he is still guiding or what his age/health status is.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

See if you can find his book- don't pay more than 50 cents for it though. Fairly amusing.


----------



## Wilford (Mar 31, 2009)

Ray was a fisherman "possessed" and dedicated to catching many fish and large fish. He had some awsome pictures of browns that he caught out of Flaming Gorge Reservoir. He truly was hard core in that he would break ice to fish during the years that Faming Gorge iced up in some of his favorite spots. He had no patience for people that fished with him who wouldn't brave the extreme cold to fish. He often lived in vary sparse conditions at the Gorge in order to continue fishing. I believe at the time he was setting records Berkley was paying money for fishing records. He crossed the line of recreational fishing and sacrificed much that most of us wouldn't for a big fish.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Sounds like A guy addicted to fishing.

Thanks


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

katorade said:


> Who is this guy why does he have all the state records it seems he has atleast 4 state record. Fish Anyone know him or anything. Thanks


Asked the same question on the forum a while back...here's some responses via this link.

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=4612&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&hilit=ray+johnson

:wink: :wink:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Wilford said:


> Ray was a fisherman "possessed" and dedicated to catching many fish and large fish. He had some awsome pictures of browns that he caught out of Flaming Gorge Reservoir. He truly was hard core in that he would break ice to fish during the years that Faming Gorge iced up in some of his favorite spots. He had no patience for people that fished with him who wouldn't brave the extreme cold to fish.* He often lived in vary sparse conditions at the Gorge in order to continue fishing.* I believe at the time he was setting records Berkley was paying money for fishing records. He crossed the line of recreational fishing and sacrificed much that most of us wouldn't for a big fish.


Most of us wouldn't care to live in a cave... :wink:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I know Ray.

That's all I have to say.


----------

